# Nichupte Lagoon (Cancun) report



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Fished with Mauricio from CancunTarponFishing last Monday and had a great time! I caught about 15 fish, with 4 of those on the fly...including my first baby tarpon!

It was an off-day for weather....very windy and a little bit of rain. But our guide was able to at least get us on some...even if most of them were not what we were after. When it comes to fly fishing, I want to catch anything and everything anyway...so its all good. 

I also caught about 14 fish from the beach at our resort, but I'll start a separate thread...

(the perch and the needlefish were caught on spinning gear)


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice pictures...love those baby Tarpon on the fly.


----------



## Huachele (Apr 19, 2009)

Thats what we call a Mayan Slam. Nice work!


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Here are a few of the fish I caught in front of the resort. They had a long boat dock that went out for about 150' and the mangroves were piled up on it pretty thick. After about 9 of them, I decided to move on...they were too easy! I'd cast to a school of probably 200 mangroves and hold on...


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

thats one hunk of a needle nose.cool pics and great report....


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Looks like fun. I think I see a mangrove snapper, Mayan Cichlid, and jack creville in the bunch.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Yup...LOTS of mangroves down there. In the 2nd set of pics, on that pier, I stood there and casted to a school of about 200 of those little buggers...it was like shooting fish in a barrel. I actually got bored after about 9 of them and moved on down the beach...LOL

"Mayan Cichlid"....that sounds cooler than what the guide called it...he said "Mexican Perch"..haha


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

flatzstalker said:


> thats one hunk of a needle nose.cool pics and great report....


Thats what I was thinking! Never seen one that big.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

I was catching them in the canals near Miami last week. Good fish.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

I love to eat mangroves too....they make a very good fish taco! You won't find a more easily accessible fish that tastes as good as a redfish. I know I know...matter of opinion!


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Way to go man! looks like you had a blast


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

What resort was this again? I've been down that way several times but none of the places I've stayed had any sort of pier.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

NICE! Mauricio is a great guide... Nichupte is lots of fun!!


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> What resort was this again? I've been down that way several times but none of the places I've stayed had any sort of pier.


Moon Palace...about 6 miles or so south of Cancun...but still considered Cancun. I really wasn't supposed to be fishing on that pier...it even said that it was a federal offense...but nobody was around, and I could see the schools of mangroves. I couldn't seem to entice them when wading in, so I just walked up there and started casting!


----------



## Doc82391 (Sep 6, 2011)

Looks like an awesome time sir!! I can't wait to get to do that someday...


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

nice report.................


----------

